# Missoni Frühjahr 2012 @ Mailand Fashion Week x 37



## Q (26 Sep. 2011)

​


----------



## BlueLynne (27 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Missoni Frühjahr 2012 x 37*

bunt


----------



## koftus89 (19 Sep. 2012)

das frühjahr kann kommen.


----------



## NylonLover2021 (13 März 2021)

ganz schön bunt


----------



## fatinvis (16 Jan. 2022)

very nice show


----------

